# Picked up a Duplex Digitrax, now expanding



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I picked up a Digitrax package from a train show in STL last month, and now I'm wanting to expand it. I got the DT402D with a UR92, all duplex system. I'm wanting to add the utility throttle, and another loconet panel. My electronics are setup on the inside of my L-shaped layout, along with the UR92. I'm wanting to add the UP5 where my workbench is, and also a programming track. Wiring both ways isn't a problem. I thought I could use the UP5 just to plug in for programming, or when the throttle's battery is low. I don't see any need for another UR92, correct? The other throttle would be used by my little boy under supervision. He's starting to understand how to use the throttle and sound functions on the 402D now.

Does all of this sound like it will work? 

I'm pretty sure I can get the UP5 from a local store, but not sure if they'll have the utility throttle.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like you'll do great with the set up! I don't think you'll need more than one UR92.
My advice is get a couple of 9V rechargeable batteries for the 402D, they eat batteries, and remove the battery for periods of non use, You can actually just flip the battery in the throttle without doing any harm.
I was hoping that the next model of the throttles would have a charging circuit built into them to eliminate that problem.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Sean, that sounds like a benny sug to digitrax! Of course they'll have to have an upgrade program, for a nominal fee of course!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Sean! I've got a pretty good supply of batteries now, but I've been removing it when it won't be used for a while.

And this thing is seriously a PITB to program decoders to. Most of mine were already addressed with a different control system, so I've had to add these with those exact addresses. Definitely not a nice piece for beginners.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

jonyb said:


> And this thing is seriously a PITB to program decoders to. Most of mine were already addressed with a different control system, so I've had to add these with those exact addresses. Definitely not a nice piece for beginners.


:thumbsup: Definitely a PITB to program with the throttle when you don't do a lot of regular programming to begin with! Other guys are much better using this method....but they usually spend a lot of time doing it too.

I adopted the JMRI method of programming. In fact, I use it so often that the only thing I can do with the throttle any more is program the addresses. 

Jim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jonyb, 
I'm with Jim, I do all of my programming Via a PR3 and JMRI!:thumbsup: Heck I can't even remember the last time I used a throttle to program!


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Jonyb,
> I'm with Jim, I do all of my programming Via a PR3 and JMRI!:thumbsup: Heck I can't even remember the last time I used a throttle to program!


YUP me too! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Jonyb,
> I'm with Jim, I do all of my programming Via a PR3 and JMRI!:thumbsup: Heck I can't even remember the last time I used a throttle to program!


YUP me too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Programming CVs with a DT400 isn't very complicated(DT402 may be different though)...I learned it by myself so it can't be.However,it does have a tedious side if you have many CVs to reconfigure,even worse if you have many locos that need such reprogramming.

This is why,with huge help from Sean,I have finally installed my PR3 (couldn't set it up right) and started learning the basics of Decoder Pro.I had a problem with two identical locos that with Sean's and others' help(whom I wish to thank again),I've been able to find and correct.Now they're both running quite nice,though not perfect yet,and I'll tinker the CVs a little later.For now,I still have a layout under construction.

If you can have a PR3 operational and learn how to use Decoder Pro,you'll love it.I certainly do recommend it.


----------

